# Cost of cycling clubs



## derrick (4 Dec 2015)

What do you pay a year?
Do you think it is expensive
Not interested if you do not ride with a club.
I do ride with a club, but cannot justify paying £60.00 a year,


----------



## crazyjoe101 (4 Dec 2015)

I voted £10 because it's closer to the £12.50 per year membership. I don't count the money I spend on BC each year because it's not compulsory. I'd not pay more than about £20 for normal club membership.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Dec 2015)

£25 quid (and a quid off for paying via standing order), which in the grand scheme of things is good value (I think). 60 quid sounds a bit pricey. Out of curiosity I just googled for 3 other well known local clubs and found 25, 30 and a 50 (cough* Dynamo). So 20-30 sounds about right.


----------



## TissoT (4 Dec 2015)

£20 .... Be interested to know what you for get for £60 as a club member .


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2015)

I voted £10 because it's closest to zero which technically is the pay rate. Our group just passes the hat around for donations when needed to pay for affiliations or stationery or events, which seems the fairest way as we serve an area with a big difference between richest and poorest. CTC (£21.50 to £43) and BC (£20 to £70) don't seem to care about such things and make people pay by what they do, not what they can afford. Many of our group volunteer stonking amounts of time to support it, too.


----------



## LocalLad (4 Dec 2015)

23 a year for my tri club, so I get cycling and running and swimming club


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Dec 2015)

Where's the £2 option? That's the cost of the Fridays. 

(Not including the required CTC membership cost, so slightly misleading)


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2015)

nothing in mine but then i am the only member


----------



## robgul (4 Dec 2015)

We have set the membership of the new Heart of England Cycling Club (the successor to the now dissolved CTC Heart of England MG) as £1 until 31 December 2016 ... and it's unlikely we'll increase it - running costs are minimal and we run a couple of big events (with the surplus going to charity) Members need to "prove" TP insurance - either by CTC Full or Affilate membership - or their own other TP (most household policies have cover)

I didn't vote as the base line is 10x what we pay

Rob


----------



## StevePurcell_SCC (5 Dec 2015)

Our club fee is £12 first claim £10 second claim


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2015)

I can't quite remember but certainly no more than 20. Your club hasn't been bought by the Chinese by any chance ?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2015)

Mine, Chorley Cycling Club, is £20 for which members get individual credit card style membership card, 5-10% (often more on a bike) discount at Merlin (our kit sponsor), at least one subsidised social event. 

Funds are used to sponsor club riders in events, this year provide gazebo for riders at events and buy some training equipment for the juniors. 

It's been £15 for three years but increased to £20 for 2016.


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2015)

My club in Scotland is £12 and my club here is £20 or £40 for a full membership which means you don't have to pay for club tt's and hill climbs.


----------



## Ian H (12 Dec 2015)

£14 to join EWCC. But I spend rather a lot on membership of CTC, BC, and AUK. I should really also join the 24hr Fellowship and the VTTA. But at least the Exeter Wednesday Pubrunners is free.


----------



## G3CWI (12 Dec 2015)

Ours is £12. I did wonder what it was used for so I went to the AGM hoping to see the accounts. Sadly none were presented. 2hrs 23mins that I could have spent more productively.


----------



## Ian H (12 Dec 2015)

G3CWI said:


> Ours is £12. I did wonder what it was used for so I went to the AGM hoping to see the accounts. Sadly none were presented. 2hrs 23mins that I could have spent more productively.



Did you ask? Mind you, asking could end with you being co-opted. Most clubs are short of volunteers for administrative posts.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2015)

derrick said:


> What do you pay a year?
> Do you think it is expensive
> Not interested if you do not ride with a club.
> I do ride with a club, but cannot justify paying £60.00 a year,


I think our club is £4/year. It's outrageous I know. Anyone paying more than a tenner is a knobber.

The £4 pays for the website and CTC affiliation/Leaders insurance.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Dec 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think our club is £3/year. It's outrageous I know. Anyone paying more than a tenner is a knobber.
> 
> The £3 pays for the website and CTC affiliation/Leaders insurance.



No membership charge for my Sunday morning group.

By the way, what's leader's insurance?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> No membership charge for my Sunday morning group.
> 
> By the way, what's leader's insurance?


With the CTC the ride leaders are insured as long as they take a ride register with contact details .... which we do. It's a legal minefield if you are the 'leader' of a casual group, you could be sued for negligence for exaple.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Dec 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> With the CTC the ride leaders are insured as long as they take a ride register with contact details .... which we do. It's a legal minefield if you are the 'leader' of a casual group, you could be sued for negligence for exaple.



I did ask our leader about insurance when I joined.

Can't recall the exact answer, possibly because it wasn't very clear.

'Casual group' is a good description of my lot, and I'm sure you are right about leader's insurance being a legal minefield in that situation.

I suspect our leader believes a bunch of middle aged men and women would 'play the game' and not seek to unfairly blame him for any mishap.

Seems to me that's not such a big risk as some might think.

He nominally leads a ride every fortnight, on the alternate Sundays we take a group decision on the route and destination.

For those rides there is no real leader, it's just a group of cyclists heading for the same cafe stop.

Even on the led rides, route change decisions can be taken on the hoof, or rather pedal.

Hard to see how any significant liability could fairly be ascribed to the leader in those circumstances.


----------



## Firestorm (13 Dec 2015)

Is there a difference between those with clubhouse facilities and those which dont ?
this all seems very cheap to me, When I was in the local Athletic club, it was something like 50 quid a year, and thar was 20 years ago, mind you there were overheads such as track rental, league affiliation, clubhouse maintenance etc.

Out of interest , what do those clubs with the low fees offer as a club ?


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2015)

Ours are £12.
Have a good look at our club site and it may give you some idea.

http://www.lincolnwheelers.co.uk/

I always have and always will ask not what my club can do for me but what I can do for my club.


----------



## Norry1 (13 Dec 2015)

RLSCC is £15 I think. They do loads of stuff for junior riders etc so I think it is great value


----------



## Firestorm (13 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> Ours are £12.
> Have a good look at our club site and it may give you some idea.
> 
> http://www.lincolnwheelers.co.uk/
> ...


Thanks
I did think that the comparisons to Athletics was not quite even...
There used to be a AAA levy on all race entries for non affilated athletes , plus access to county, regional and national championships.
Coach travel to league meetings was subsidised and twice / three times a week club training sessions were included as well.
The local running clubs were considerably cheaper, I suppose its all down to the overheads really.
Having only been involved in Football (70 quid a year and 5 pound a match) and Athletics at club level, I found the fees quoted in this thread really low.

Do many cycling clubs encourage members into coaching or officiating by subsidising the courses ?

My local club is 23 quid for seniors, plus compulsory marshalling at 3 events a year


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Dec 2015)

£20 for 18 to 59 years old, £10 for 60+, free for under 18's, includes free entry to club TT's, reliability rides and coaching. It's just gone up from £15 because we've spent a fair bit on putting people through BC coaching courses.


----------



## Banjo (13 Dec 2015)

£5 We don't have a clubhouse but do have a trailer,website ,tools and ctc affiliate.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2015)

We offer for our £4, A website, CTC affiliation, led rides 3 nights a week and Sundays, low priced (thanks to local sponsors) club kit, discount in the local independent coffee house and bike shops. The clubhouse is the KH&B pub who look after us very well indeed and we reciprocate by the purchasing of large quantities of ale .... it's a symbiosis type thing.
The annual cycle festival provides led rides and other events for around 600 people and local grants and sponsorship enable this.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I did ask our leader about insurance when I joined.
> 
> Can't recall the exact answer, possibly because it wasn't very clear.
> 
> ...



I started a similar 'mates rides group' before Freewheeling which operated as you describe, 6 mates random rides on a Sunday evening. I think the subtle difference is when there becomes visible signs of organisation, such as a facebook page to keep in contact etc My understanding is that it's a fine and poorly distinguished line.
I wouldn't like to comment on liability as I'm no expert but I can imagine circumstances where an incident is caused by another leading to cause for a claim even among 'friends'.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2015)

£2 for The Fridays. Quite spectacular value.

BTW, if anybody wants to know what the insurance deal is for ride organisers, you will find that @dellzeqq, ex-Glorious Leader of The Friday Night Ride to the Coast,
posted quite a lot on CC about it.


----------



## Ian193 (16 Dec 2015)

Firestorm said:


> Thanks
> I did think that the comparisons to Athletics was not quite even...
> There used to be a AAA levy on all race entries for non affilated athletes , plus access to county, regional and national championships.
> Coach travel to league meetings was subsidised and twice / three times a week club training sessions were included as well.
> ...




I think we might be in the same club it's £30 for couples full membership


----------



## StuartG (17 Dec 2015)

A few of our tea stops are at Golf Clubs. Always fun to ask what they pay ... it averages around a week for our annual sub!


----------



## jamin100 (17 Dec 2015)

Christ - £125 for my renewal this year 
£75 for my son


----------



## Firestorm (21 Dec 2015)

Ian193 said:


> I think we might be in the same club it's £30 for couples full membership


That's Southend Wheelers, I am not a member, just thinking about it.
My brother has been in Essex Roads and is currently a member of San Fairy Ann


----------



## jamma (4 Mar 2016)

Its 10 pound the tear but extra 2-3 pound for the tt we host to but get BC membership half price for new riders


----------



## CaadX (4 Mar 2016)

Honorary member zilch


----------



## Banjo (5 Mar 2016)

£5


----------



## CaadX (6 Mar 2016)

Banjo said:


> £5


Cycling club Banj not the flaming Bingo!


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Mar 2016)

£15


----------



## Cuchilo (14 May 2016)

I think mine is £22 and that includes discount on the clubs TT series at Hillingdon . Subsidized entry to WLC TT events . Subsidized club kit through the events the club puts on .
That's just the benefits i have used within my first year .
There is also a club coach , winter turbo sessions , club magazine and dinners . I'm sure there is more but that's just what i have noticed within my short time with them .
When i look at other local clubs i think the one i joined seems to have the idea of a club very grounded and true to what a club is all about .


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 May 2016)

£25 as I have a race licence
£5 for everyone else


----------



## snorri (14 May 2016)

StuartG said:


> A few of our tea stops are at Golf Clubs. Always fun to ask what they pay ... it averages around a week for our annual sub!


And do they say, ....yeah but if you paid your road tax for your afternoon of leisure


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2016)

£10, per year, for _Featherstone Road Club_
I pay my British Cycling subscription separately

As a comparison, my other 2 clubs charge;
_Ackworth Road-Runners -_ £25 per year, but that includes £12 affiliation to English Athletics (& gains you, on average, a £2.00 discount at races run under their rules)
_Fell Runners Association_ - £18 per year, but with 3 very colourful, glossy magazines


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2016)

£2.00 a year with The Fridays. Can't get much better then that.


----------



## mjr (27 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> £2.00 a year with The Fridays. Can't get much better then that.


Not the whole story, as you have to buy CTC (or BC?) membership too if you want to go on any of its rides.


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2016)

mjray said:


> Not the whole story, as you have to buy CTC (or BC?) membership too if you want to go on any of its rides.


The question is. How much do you pay a year for your cycling club. I pay £2.00 a year to the Fridays. The CTC is incidental.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 May 2016)

jamin100 said:


> Christ - £125 for my renewal this year
> £75 for my son


£125 ! What do you get for that ?


----------



## jamin100 (1 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> £125 ! What do you get for that ?



Access to all the coached sessions, which includes the track sessions
and erm.. thats it


----------



## iandg (1 Jun 2016)

Hebridean CC £15 for individual, £25 for family


----------



## fimm (1 Jun 2016)

jamin100 said:


> Access to all the coached sessions, which includes the track sessions
> and erm.. thats it


"track sessions" will be where the cost is - I pay £100 a year for my triathlon club membership but that gives me as many swim sessions as I want - I usually do two per week and even at that it is a bargain given how much one individual session at the local pool is (I'm not saying that our local pool is expensive, but that the tri club sessions cost less). (There are different levels of membership depending on how many swim sessions you want to do - basic, with no swimming, is £25).


----------



## Tanis8472 (1 Jun 2016)

£10 a year


----------



## Big Andy (14 Jul 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I suspect our leader believes a bunch of middle aged men and women would 'play the game' and not seek to unfairly blame him for any mishap.
> 
> Seems to me that's not such a big risk as some might think.
> 
> ...


I am involved with sports adminstration and deal with liability insurance on a regular basis, not cycling btw, and I can see how a ride leader could be held liable for an incident, unlikely to be one of the ride participants making the claim against the leader but could be a 3rd party not involved with the cycling group, as an example of the top of my head, say a vehicle gets damaged and it is unclear to the owner which rider casued the damage he may make a claim against the rider leader or the group organisers. With the "no win no fee" culture that abounds solicitors often take a scattergun approach to try to ensure a win and may advise an individual to make a claim against as many "targets" as possible.

And to answer the Op I paid £8 yesterday to join Leicester Spokes.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2016)

I am in a club of one. Membership is free and there are no regular meetings. Deciding on rides is between me and myself and I always take the last decision. Arguments are also always resolved to my satisfaction and my single club is very democratic: one man one vote. I also have the chairman's deciding vote. Overall, very happy with my club.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am in a club of one. Membership is free and there are no regular meetings. Deciding on rides is between me and myself and I always take the last decision. Arguments are also always resolved to my satisfaction and my single club is very democratic: one man one vote. I also have the chairman's deciding vote. Overall, very happy with my club.


You're lucky. My club of one is terrible. It takes ages to come to any decision, its really cliquey and there are constant arguments.


----------



## Aravis (16 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> You're lucky. My club of one is terrible. It takes ages to come to any decision, its really cliquey and there are constant arguments.


My club of one makes excellent and speedy decisions but they're frequently overruled.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> nothing in mine but then i am the only member


Standards of entry must have slipped somewhat if you have allowed yourself to join.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2016)

... and I'm so up myself that I never say hello to me. Snob.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Standards of entry must have slipped somewhat if you have allowed yourself to join.



Should have seen what I had to go through to be allowed in


----------



## Kestevan (18 Jul 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am in a club of one. Membership is free and there are no regular meetings. Deciding on rides is between me and myself and I always take the last decision. Arguments are also always resolved to my satisfaction and my single club is very democratic: one man one vote. I also have the chairman's deciding vote. Overall, very happy with my club.


Yeah, but all the members are bastards


----------



## huggy (10 Aug 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am in a club of one. Membership is free and there are no regular meetings. Deciding on rides is between me and myself and I always take the last decision. Arguments are also always resolved to my satisfaction and my single club is very democratic: one man one vote. I also have the chairman's deciding vote. Overall, very happy with my club.



You should put the fees up then you could spend the clubs surplus funds on club kit.


----------



## StuartG (26 Aug 2016)

huggy said:


> You should put the fees up then you could spend the clubs surplus funds on club kit.


errm - it took us three years to try and decide on the design of our new kit. And that was only because the President stamped her foot - said no more discussion - and here is what you are having ... it worked, everybody loves it!


----------



## A1Se16 (17 Jan 2017)

Our club just charges £10 for adults and an optional £12 for anybody who wants Third Party insurance. £8 of the £10 goes to the National Clarion. The £2 goes to the local club :-)


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Where's the £2 option? That's the cost of the Fridays.
> 
> (Not including the required CTC membership cost, so slightly misleading)


seems to be a lot of confusion on this. And some of the online guidance was vague? Deliberately so?
I gather that CTC membership isn't needed and that LCC will do for insurance purposes.
I realise that your post is an old one - just passed this way.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2017)

StuartG said:


> errm - it took us three years to try and decide on the design of our new kit. And that was only because the President stamped her foot - said no more discussion - and here is what you are having ... it worked, everybody loves it!


picture?


----------



## simon walsh (18 Jan 2017)

Club fees are £20 but full cycling Ireland licence is £86 which includes club racing and insurance.


----------



## A1Se16 (18 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> seems to be a lot of confusion on this. And some of the online guidance was vague? Deliberately so?
> I gather that CTC membership isn't needed and that LCC will do for insurance purposes.
> I realise that your post is an old one - just passed this way.


Hi, in addition to LCC and CTC, the National Clarion now offer 3rd party insurance as an optional extra to members for just £12. Works out as quite cost effective.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> seems to be a lot of confusion on this. And some of the online guidance was vague? Deliberately so?
> I gather that CTC membership isn't needed and that LCC will do for insurance purposes.
> I realise that your post is an old one - just passed this way.


It is indeed an old post. It was true at the time of writing. Back in the old days it was much simpler. Want to join the Fridays? Join the CTC. The end. I think things have changed, but as I use CTC membership for the Fridays the changes don't affect me, so I don't really know anything about them.


----------



## StuartG (20 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> picture?


See https://anerleybc.org/
The bright gold was chosen as the club colour in the days when being seen at night was otherwise dependent on very unreliable acetylene lights like this:


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jan 2017)

StuartG said:


> See https://anerleybc.org/
> The bright gold was chosen as the club colour in the days when being seen at night was otherwise dependent on very unreliable acetylene lights like this:
> 
> View attachment 334113


Thank you stuart.

Very simple indeed - not sure why it took so long to decide 

It is an incredible/impressive date for sure.

I really will get out with you folks one day soon (may PM you before) .

thanks for reminding me.

I checked out the web page - really liked the inclusive sounding tone of it - one might fear that a club with such an impressive history (the world's oldest?) might be a bit up itself.


----------

